# Probleme bei Mail versand mit Thunderbird



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab seit ein paar Wochen das Problem das ich keine Mails mehr rausschicken kann. Reinkommen tun sie alle.
Also ich verwende als Mailclient Thunderbird 2.0.0.6 und versuche über einmal über smtp.1un1.de und mail2.goracer.de (Server4you) Mails rauszuschicken.
Ich habe die Server angepingt, das hat ohne Verluste funktioniert. Telnet hat jedoch nicht funktioniert ich habe folgende Meldung erhalten


> Verbindungsaufbau zu smtp.1und1.de...Es konnte keine Verbindung mit dem Host hergestellt werden, auf Port 25: Verbinden fehlgeschlagen


Ich hab aber im Moment keine Firewall laufen nur ein E-Mailprogramm (Antivir).

Vielleicht kann mir einer bei dem Problem helfen die Ursache rauszufinden ich komm nicht mehr weiter.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Navy (10. Oktober 2007)

- "smtp.1un1.de" wird nicht aufgelöst, versuch es mal mit "smtp.1und1.de", der bietet den Service an
- mail2.goracer.de steht zur Verfügung

Mach doch mal ein tracert auf "smtp.1und1.de" und guck nach wie weit Du kommst.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich hab dir hier mal die Ausgabe von tracert angehängt:

```
Routenverfolgung zu smtp.1und1.de [212.227.15.167]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  swkneta-6.net.hrz.tu-darmstadt.de [130.83.218.126]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  core1-swkneta.net.hrz.tu-darmstadt.de [130.83.254.146]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ge-0-1.br-tud1.sm.tu.da.man-da.net [82.195.67.209]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  ge-0-0-0-827.rt1.rz.fh.da.man-da.net [82.195.67.194]
  5   225 ms     3 ms   236 ms  ge-0-1-2.rt2.an.f.man-da.net [82.195.67.69]
  6     3 ms     5 ms     4 ms  de-cix2.1und1.net [80.81.193.123]
  7     5 ms     7 ms     6 ms  te-1-3.bb-c.bs.kae.de.oneandone.net [212.227.120.29]
  8     7 ms     8 ms     8 ms  te-1-2.gw-dists-a.bs.ka.oneandone.net [212.227.121.208]
  9     6 ms     8 ms     7 ms  smtp.1und1.de [212.227.15.167]

Routenverfolgung zu mail2.goracer.de [62.75.192.100]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte
:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  swkneta-6.net.hrz.tu-darmstadt.de [130.83.218.126]
  2     2 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  core1-swkneta.net.hrz.tu-darmstadt.de [130.83.254.146]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ge-0-1.br-tud1.sm.tu.da.man-da.net [82.195.67.209]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  ge-0-0-0-827.rt1.rz.fh.da.man-da.net [82.195.67.194]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  ge-0-1-2.rt2.an.f.man-da.net [82.195.67.69]
  6    10 ms     5 ms     3 ms  decix.bellaxa.net [80.81.192.21]
  7     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
  8     7 ms    14 ms     6 ms  static-ip-62-75-135-29.inaddr.intergenia.de [62.75.135.29]
  9     7 ms     8 ms     8 ms  DF-SX-01.intergenia.de [62.75.135.62]
 10     9 ms     8 ms     7 ms  static-ip-62-75-192-100.inaddr.intergenia.de [62.75.192.100]
```

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was mir diese Informationen jetzt bringen sollen um das Problem zu lösen, aber vielleicht kannst du ja was damit anfangen.

Über telnet bekomme ich keine Verbindung über die jeweiligen Ports.

GRuß


----------

